# Need a How-to on Making Canadian Bacon



## rabbithutch (Dec 7, 2015)

. . .  and my SearchFu has left me.

I was at the market day before yesterday and found nice little center cut pork loin for less than $5.  I bought it to try my hand a dry curing then smoking to make Canadian Bacon.  I have some Morton's Tender Quick and some pink salt on hand.  Do I need anything more for the salting?

If you would, please, point me to your favorite posts on dry curing and making CB, I'd be much obliged.


----------



## mosparky (Dec 7, 2015)

doesn't get much more straight forward than this, Thanks to Bear

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/176177/canadian-bacon-dry-cured-step-by-step


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 9, 2015)

Thanks for the link.  I started the process tonight.

Here is some Qview.

This is the loin I bought.  The market label shows 2.43 pounds. 












2015-12-09 18.27.43-3.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Dec 9, 2015






I weighed it a 2 lbs 5.54 oz. which is about the same.












2015-12-09 18.31.53-1.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Dec 9, 2015






I followed Bear's directions and used a half ounce of Morton's Tender Quick per pound.












2015-12-09 18.36.30-1.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Dec 9, 2015






Here it is all rubbed down.  Noticed that I followed the Bear's directions and folded the top of the bag over to keep the zipper clean.












2015-12-09 18.39.53-4.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Dec 9, 2015






And bagged in a ZipLock to go to the fridge.  Note that I labeled the date and time so I wouldn't forget.












2015-12-09 18.47.40-1.jpg



__ rabbithutch
__ Dec 9, 2015






I put all the extra Tender Quick and brown sugar in the bag with the loin.  I made myself a post it note to remind me to turn it daily.  I happened to have a bag of Prague Powder (pink salt) out when I started this.  It is in the first pic but I  did not use it, only the Tender Quick.

To calculate the number of days to cure the loin, Bear says to "Figure how many 'half inches' there are . . . " measuring the meat at the thickest spot.  The loin measured 8 inches long, 5 inches wide and 2-1/2 inches thick.  This is where I got lost.

Do I have 5 'half inches (2-1/2 divided by 1/2 = 5), or do I use the length or width measurement?  If the 2-1/2 is the right measurement then by Bear's directions I need to let the loin cure in the fridge for 5 days plus 2 days or 7 days at a minimum.

I hope the Bear will see this and give me some help.


----------



## pc farmer (Dec 9, 2015)

Use the thickness.   The 2 1/2 measurement.

Gonna turn out great.

If you want to use the #1, I use Diggingdog cure calculator on here.

I use both #1 and tq depending on what I am making.


----------



## mosparky (Dec 9, 2015)

You have 5 half inches.


----------



## rabbithutch (Dec 10, 2015)

Thanks, Guys.

Gonna set the calendar for 10 days and see what I've got.


----------



## stovebolt (Dec 10, 2015)

If the meat weighs 2.43# and you use 1/2 oz. T.Q. per pound shouldn't you have used more like 1.22 oz. of T.Q. ?

Homemade Canadian bacon (back bacon) is great stuff.

Chuck


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 10, 2015)

stovebolt said:


> If the meat weighs 2.43# and you use 1/2 oz. T.Q. per pound shouldn't you have used more like 1.22 oz. of T.Q. ?
> Homemade Canadian bacon (back bacon) is great stuff.
> 
> Chuck



I was just going to ask the same thing...


----------

